# Is 100% cotton the best for plastisol?



## giandy13b (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys I have been doing heat pressing for a few months, and wanted to check if using 100% cotton was the best choice for plastisol, or is a 50/50 blend better?

Also a thinner oz. or thicker better? Thinner seems like it would be better since the plastic can get into the threads better. Anybody?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

In my experience 50/50 works better. 100% cotton shrinks. 
I run a beach t-shirt shop (100's of different designs on the wall and multiple presses running) and i take pride in my work and believe in delivering a quality product so customers come back again and again... And they do summer after summer.
My experience is mostly f&m 15 cent transfers and stock transfers from wildside or Xit...
I ran a lot of tests on all different types, brands etc of shirts and would say about 65% of my shirts are gildan 8000 dryblend 50/50, 25% tultex blend 65/35, 10% various other shirts. Always someone who insist on 100% and i tell them the 50/50 last longer, but you give the customer what they want.
For sweatshirts and hoodies mostly gildan heavy blend 50/50....


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

In my experience 50/50 last longer. I run a boardwalk tshirt shop, 100's of transfers on the walls and multiple presses going. I tested lots of shirts to ensure i sell a quality product. 100% cotton always seems to crack faster and the ones that shrink can have big issues when if its a large design from the shirt shrinking under the transfer.
I use mostly f&m .15 cent transfers and stock wildside / Xit transfers which are all on the thicker side. I imagine some thinner transfers might be differant.
65% of what goes out of my shop is gildan 8000 dryblend 50/50, 25% tultex 65/35, 10% other specialty stuff. For sweats i use mostlt gildan heavy blend 50-50.
I also do a lot of softball teams and vinyl, same rules apply.

Only disadvantage is the poly in the shirts leaves platen marks on darker colors, black, red, etc. comes out in the wash, just sucks for display purposes and when delivering large orders. I have to explain it will come out in the wash 10 times a day, and tell my customers i deal with only because its the longest lasting shirt, they usually respect it. 
At the same time, all the pre-printed shirts on display are mostly all lighter colors so they dont have marks


----------

